# Wallpaper trouble



## Confused1 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi. I'm installing wallpaper to the bottom half of my bathroom wall and I seem to be having some trouble with some of them sticking on properly. There is about 9 separate pieces and theres like 3 pieces that have the edges curling back in after I place them on the wall. Anyone know why this is happening?

I did everything the instructions said to do, I just seem to be having problems with some of the edges to stick. I'm dipping them in water, not using any adhesive. I tried spraying some water where the wallpaper is popping out but it seems to not help. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm not sure exactly why the edges didn't adhere properly, but you can use regular wallpaper paste to stick them back up. Just work the paste in the seams then rub over them with a damp sponge. You may need to dry sponge them after you've removed the paste residue to keep them adhered while the paste sets up.


----------

